# ADGA Milk Stars and Generations Questions



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

I am very happy to say that I will be putting my ND's on ADGA milk test for the first time this year! I'm very excited about it, but have a few questions about *'s. My doe, 'Austen' doesn't have a star of her own, neither does her dam, but her grand dam has a 3*M. Can *'s skip generations (as in could 'Austen' get a 4*M on her pedigree if she earned a star)? Or does that mean she would only get a 1*M? Also, do you wait to put the * designation to their name after they've earned a star (as in, I wouldn't put a 3*M after Austen's name now, since she hasn't earned a star, but her grand dam has)? Thank you in advance for all of your help!


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

No, it starts over at *1 if it misses a generation. However, if your doe’s dam get her milk star at anytime, your doe will move from a *1 to a *5 as soon as her mom got it. 
You don’t put the star on their name-the ADGA does after they get all the information verifying that the doe earned it.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Ranger1 said:


> No, it starts over at *1 if it misses a generation. However, if your doe's dam get her milk star at anytime, your doe will move from a *1 to a *5 as soon as her mom got it.
> You don't put the star on their name-the ADGA does after they get all the information verifying that the doe earned it.


X2


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

We just finished our 2nd year of DHIR milk testing
It"s a very good tool for herd management
Don't think of it as a one year exercise to get a milk star
It's generational and its really about the bucks and what they are doing for you


----------



## HopsNLops (Jul 18, 2015)

No, the number before "*M" is the number of consecutive maternal generations that earned their stars.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

HopsNLops said:


> No, the number before "*M" is the number of consecutive maternal generations that earned their stars.


I don't know if you were addressing your comment to me or not.
I'm aware of what the number means.
What I meant about it being about what the bucks are doing for you, is looking at what a mother does and what a daughter does.
If the daughter produces 15 or 20 percent more than her mother at the same age, then that is what the buck is doing for you. If she produces less than her mom at the same age, time to get rid of that buck.

Edited:
Or, if you have 2 does with the same dam and different sires. Comparing the production between those two can tell you a lot about your bucks.


----------



## HopsNLops (Jul 18, 2015)

No, I was addressing the original post. I did not read your comments.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Thank you all for the great information. It was very helpful, and I can’t wait to start on test! I just sent in my paperwork for LA and DHIR today.


----------

